# New Red Ergo for 09



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Apparently the new red ergo will not be carried over to 09 instead it is to be replaced by a new one with different ergonomic style which does make me wonder if the current pro (red) record ergo is really a beta version of the 09 one under test - if this is the case then I expect to see a few of the finished product on show at the Tdf. Of course the most interesting aspect is "different ergonomic style" ... anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

The Red Ergo is suppoed to be a pro only shifter with stronger springs. I guess the steriod powered fingers of the pro's find the standard spring to wimpy.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*more feedback not so much togher springs*

My understanding is that the Pro red levers feature more of a perceptable "click" during shifts and one can fell the ratchet stopping up or down after shifts. Which I can understand becasue sometimes the shift is so smooth so quick that you can't really tell if the chain moved or not.

I would love to get a hold of a pair


----------



## ZeroG (Jun 9, 2004)

https://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/pros-get-new-campagnolo-shifter-13394?CPN=RSS&SOURCE=BRROADNEWS


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Can't believe no one has picked up on the biggest news of the decade ... New ergonomics for top of the range campy ergo in 09.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that the RED Ergo stuff will hit full-on in '09 after SRAM buys Campy, and rebadges their shifters with Campy logo.

Sorry, i'm punchy from my coffee..


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

toonraid said:


> Can't believe no one has picked up on the biggest news of the decade ... New ergonomics for top of the range campy ergo in 09.


News is not necessarily a good thing. What if the ergonomic changes takes a shifter that fit your hands great to one that doesn't?:mad2:


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

My understanding is that this is a new ergo set to replace the red one (not) on offer this season, so by the sound of it no change to record/chorus.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't see it anywhere that there is any change in ergonomics.... It clearly states in the article that 

"Stiffer springs aside, the special Ergpower shifters are identical to the standard model"

So really, is this just to throw a little sand into SRAMs marketing machinery, or ?!??!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

You are confusing the red 08 model which the article is about and the new 09 model which is what I am talking about.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Ah ok, got to learn to read numbers..
Is there a link to an article about the 09's ?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

No ........ I have not heard it anywhere, except inside campagnolo.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Ultra Shift

Apparently that's the name of the new 09 ergo's any one know anything about that!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is a write up from Competitive Cyclist about the Red shifters. At $640, they can keep them.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...ox&utm_campaign=E-040308+Campy+Red+Ergolevers


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Juanmoretime said:


> News is not necessarily a good thing. What if the ergonomic changes takes a shifter that fit your hands great to one that doesn't?:mad2:


These changes

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40336&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=135


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks - i like the way the levers curve in as it enables more powerfull breaking. It should also make it more compatible with a more bars but not too shore on the way the hoods rise up. Apparently Centaur and veloce US ergos will be out in shops by June.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

toonraid said:


> Thanks - i like the way the levers curve in as it enables more powerfull breaking. It should also make it more compatible with a more bars but not too shore on the way the hoods rise up. Apparently Centaur and veloce US ergos will be out in shops by June.


To each their own I suppose.

I think these new levers are hideous.

I will either shop for "old stock" or SRAM or go back to down tube shifters.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't used sram but their shape is very unimaginative, looks like square blocks to me - what's their shifting like?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

toonraid said:


> I haven't used sram but their shape is very unimaginative, looks like square blocks to me - what's their shifting like?


I don't want imaginative hood shapes, I want comfortable, which is what Campag always HAS been to me.

The SRAM is comfortable. As a bonus, the shifting is very sharp, and very quick.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> To each their own I suppose.
> 
> I think these new levers are hideous.
> 
> I will either shop for "old stock" or SRAM or go back to down tube shifters.


I'm with you here. Campy need to differentiate their product (like it is now) that prototype gear looks an awful lot like their trying to copy SRAM/Shimano. I'm sure both Shimano and Campy have lost quite a bit of market share to SRAM, but I'm not sure Campy should just try to copy SRAM's shifter hoods.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Here is a write up from Competitive Cyclist about the Red shifters. At $640, they can keep them.
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...ox&utm_campaign=E-040308+Campy+Red+Ergolevers


I guess Campy doesn't want to lose the overpriced brifter wars to Sram!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

One point that keeps coming up in most media reports regarding the new DA7900 and Sram red is that they are both the only gruppos that are sub 2kg - according to my calculations current record is 1.995 kg and with the titanium cassette 1.965 kg, wonder why the media is not including them in the sub 2kg category - the new ones are bound to be even lighter.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

As for market gains and losses I think Shimano has been the big looser to Sram - A - campagnolo does not make gruppos for MTB and City bikes - B - traditionally they have not been in the market for OEM gruppos (groupsets supplied to manufacturers at substantially lower prices than after markets) however that has changed over the past couple of years and thats why you are seeing a lot of new bikes from bike manufacturers with Campagnolo groupsets. BTW Sram is really pushing their red system by offering huge discounts (way above industry norms) to bike manufacturers for OEM gruppos! However given the current exchange rates Campy is bound to take a hit as both Shimano & Sram are dollar friendly.


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

I would hold off on any Campagnolo drivetrain purchases until 2009.

*cough*expiredpatent*cough*


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Cycling news have just done an article with new details and pics on the 09 range.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/apr08/rvv08/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/features/flanders_tech108


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Competitive Cyclist is selling them now. The only different component is the ergo lever. Everything else is standard Record. Stiffer springs and red logos add about $300.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I think you haven't read the thread properly - the subject has moved on to new 09 gruppo with Ultra Shift ergo's - read the thread posted in previous posts.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Campy Electronic*

So does this mean that for record they are going to the "shift by wire" or will we still see the standard shifting mech for Record?


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

Don't hold your breath on the Electronic group for 2009.

You will see something COMPLETELY new for the 2009 drivetrains, and it has nothing to do with the Red levers.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't you just hate it when people read the topic and without reading all the posts reply!


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*regarding "these changes"*

i'll move to the front, briefly, (pant pant gasp) to give my approval for the concept. we gotta admit, campy must be able to improve on the current state of ergo affairs. they are nice, but there is always room for development and improvement. 
the current ergo is rather cramped, and extending the area would only be beneficial. while riding today i moved my hand position to approximate the positions this would allow, and it seems to intuitively fill the bill.

as for the electric shift, yes, this is the way of the future. we would have already if Mavic had worked though the complications. when zap/mek worked, it was unbelievable. it was also unbelievable when it did not...

we can look forward to removing the uncontrolled variable of mechanical input, it could be considered that campy ergo is inherently one step up from downtube friction shifters in terms of fundamental actuation, so campy would of course want to provide the rider with a more "plug and play" type of actuation that only electric can provide.

one could compare this drive to advance with the world of formula one, paddle shifters and drive by wire have replaced floor shifters and cables, and at that particular level of competition, for good reason. 

also, on the subject of stiffer springs, this is perhaps an advantage, but ergo springs get softer from day one, until they finally get vague, then non-operational. this can take as little as two seasons of medium to high mileage use in steep/rolling terrain conditions from my experience. when they are about half worn out then perhaps a happy medium in terms of needed shift actuation effort.
i do notice that, on freshly overhauled ergos there is a much more pronounced feel, quite deliberate, almost excessive.
funny thing, i read recently (pez?) that some pros are using the escape mech for a softer feel...







toomanybikes said:


> These changes
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40336&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=135


----------

